# English-language schools in Asturias or Cantabria



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

I’m trying to find information on any schools in Cantabria or Asturias that have English language programs. Specifically I have 3 children aged 2.5-8 who do not speak Spanish (they are Spanish citizens if it matters.) If we make the move, they need Spanish immersion but not drowning... I want to find schools that will rapidly teach them Spanish but allow them to continue their education in English initially.


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You probably haven't had any replies because what you are looking for is unlikely to exist, particularly in that area.

In my area, which has a a far higher percentage of English speaking foreigners, you have the choice of state schools, where education is delivered in Spanish (& Valenciano, but that's just this region) with English either taught as a subject, or in some schools, one or two subjects delivered in English.

The other option is 'International' schools where education is delivered in English, with Spanish taught as a subject, or some subjects delivered in Spanish. 

Even here, the option of starting in English & gradually changing to Spanish simply doesn't exist.

When we moved here my children were of a similar age to yours. When they went into the Spanish state system it was total immersion. They survived - more than that, they thrived & are now trilingual adults.

Have a look at the third post here - you'll find links to organisations of International schools & lots of other info about education in Spain.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> You probably haven't had any replies because what you are looking for is unlikely to exist, particularly in that area.
> 
> In my area, which has a a far higher percentage of English speaking foreigners, you have the choice of state schools, where education is delivered in Spanish (& Valenciano, but that's just this region) with English either taught as a subject, or in some schools, one or two subjects delivered in English.
> 
> ...



Out if interest, were you fluent in Spanish and if so, do you think that helped your children settle into the system easier? I know you speak Spanish now!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> You probably haven't had any replies because what you are looking for is unlikely to exist, particularly in that area.


I'm one of the few, of what the rest of the forum considers an _English climate loving British Expat_ to be living in Asturias
and I wouldn't even know where to begin to answer your question, not being in the family way when I moved 
to Asturias. :lol:

Other Expats in Asturias or Cantabria are certainly thin on the ground and no doubt for them it's _manna from heaven_, 
if they're ever lucky enough to find an English speaking Doctor at their local Spanish National health practice and if
they do - it's somewhere verging on a disaster, if their nice friendly English speaking Doctor should ever leave.
Of course there's no problem finding English speaking doctors at the private health clinic's etc - but they won't give
you an NHS type prescription or Doctors note for work !!
Any prescriptions a Private Doctor gives you - of course you pay the full price when presenting it at the Farmacia.

So you can see your on a sticky wicket on your question.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Out if interest, were you fluent in Spanish and if so, do you think that helped your children settle into the system easier? I know you speak Spanish now!


No - I had some holiday Spanish but that's all!

I think it helped them settle when they saw me taking Spanish classes & learning the language myself, though. I used to do their homework with them & also learned a lot that way. 

We started learning together, but they learned far more quickly than I did of course. My Spanish is of a pretty high level now, but they are effectively native speakers. Both consider Spanish to be their first language.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> if they're ever lucky enough to find an English speaking Doctor at their local Spanish National health practice and if
> they do - it's somewhere verging on a disaster, if their nice friendly English speaking Doctor should ever leave.
> Of course there's no problem finding English speaking doctors at the private health clinic's etc - but they won't give
> you an NHS type prescription or Doctors note for work !!
> ...


All of this is true even where I live


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> All of this is true even where I live


No English speaking doctors where I live either and I live near Madrid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gm197 said:


> I’m trying to find information on any schools in Cantabria or Asturias that have English language programs. Specifically I have 3 children aged 2.5-8 who do not speak Spanish (they are Spanish citizens if it matters.) If we make the move, they need Spanish immersion but not drowning... I want to find schools that will rapidly teach them Spanish but allow them to continue their education in English initially.


Have you tried Googling_ bilingual schools Cantabria _?There is a programme in Cantabria similar to that of Madrid. However you must exercise caution. Bilingual can mean a few subjects like art and PE where the Spanish teacher gives instructions in English... I have to say though, I do examining in schools in Madrid and the level of English that the Spanish children have has risen and continues to do so. That still doesn't mean their education is really bilingual; it means they are better prepared for their English exams! Anyway, Google it and info will come up. Also look at the link xabiachica has given you and Google international schools in... If you were willing to go the the Basque country there are international/ American/ British schools there...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No English speaking doctors where I live either and I live near Madrid.


*I'd just like to say - Fear not English speaking Expats living in Asturias !!*

Not wishing to paint too bleak a picture of finding an English speaking Doctor in Asturias - 
I'd just like to say that salvation is at hand at the Centro Medico de Astuias in Oviedo.
Of course it's mainly a private medical centre but it's big and includes a Hospital but
if your one of those Expats who have gone to the trouble of joining a private
medical scheme like Sanitas - there should be no quibble finding treatment here.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No English speaking doctors where I live either and I live near Madrid.


Same here. N


----------

